# Australia Calling Re:Eli Maersk.



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Looking for info ete on Danish Tanker Late 1950s Vintage Eli Maersk Worked out Sydney for a number of years,over to you guys.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello Clive,
I have an interest in Maersk tankers, due to connection with Athel WWII.
I have ELI MAERSK built 1957, 1966 and 2001; I regret I have no details
on the 1957 vessel.

Perhaps Moller Maersk can help you, they were extremely helpful
when I was researching WWII Maersk vessels ( in fact they were
impressed by my pages on Eleanora Maersk and Bente Maersk ).

Maersk Tankers
http://www.maersktankers.com/

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Name:Eli Maersk
Built:11-1957
Wharf:Odense Stalskibsvaerft A/S-Odense
Call/Flag Sign:GWVL
Owners:A/S D/S Svendborg & D/S AF 1912 A/S
Managers: A.P Möller-Copenhagen
LOA x B x D:635'1" x 81'3" x 35'0½"
Eng:Oil 2SA 9Cy. 740x1600 Burmeister & Wain
Tons:19154
DWT:29400

Sorry no piccie


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks Rudd+Treeve Half way there.It was the 57 build.This vessel was on a 5 year charter to Ampol Petroleum Australia,The Master was Capt Ole Holman from Denmark of course,his younger son went on to be Master of the newer Eli Maersk the one built early 2000.But I have lost contact with them.

Wish you well Clive.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I can't help wondering if she was built under another name?
Owners Svendborg and managers A P Moller; I feel it is unusual
for the ship to be named for the Managers.
other thing is that she was disposed of 1965 or so, not very old. 
Was she scrapped, damaged / sunk or changed owners?
I note she was on Ampol's books for 5 years.

I have a photo of Jens Maersk, also built 1957 by
Burmeister & Wain. May be they are similar?


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

*Jens Mærsk-1957 A FREIGHTER*

Hi;

There has to be some mistake regarding the ship *Jens Mærsk-1957*. This vessel was one of a class of four freighters slightly smaller than the preceeding Chastine/Jesper of 1953 Class. The only other use of Jens Mærsk I am aware of is a current container vessel.

3035 Lars Mærsk-1956	Freighter by Burmeister & Wain 740
3037 Svend Mærsk-1957	Freighter by Burmeister & Wain 741
3041 Jens Mærsk-1957	Freighter by Burmeister & Wain Unknown
3046 Knud Mærsk-1958	Freighter by Burmeister & Wain 748

Perhaps the tanker was Jane of 1955? but this vessel was a product of Odense Stålskibsværft, and not Burmeister & Wain.

ELI MÆRSK OWVL was built by Odense Stålskibsværft Yd#140 in 1957. She was sold in 1965 and was renamed Cabo De Hornos, and was scrapped in 1977.

A.P. Moller operated several companies within the MÆRSK Group, and the different companies had their ships registered in the Danish Port where that particular company was located.

Cheers,
Rory


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re:Eli Maersk !957*

Many Thanks, Ray Rudd,you too Rory.your help is invaluable.I did notice a new member on deck today who is a ships Master on Maersk vessels maybe he can score some good photos for SN. Hope he gets to read this small segment
Rory the Tanker I recall was in the 25000-30000 dwt range. She seemed quite large in that time of course very small by todays standard.


Wish you well 
Clive


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Jens MÆrsk*

Thanks, Rory for clarification ....

I have a few more pictures of Maersk vessels,
which will be placed online as soon as I am able.
Below is picture of JENS MÆRSK; name clearly marked on side.
I regret the quality ... but I am grateful for any pictures.
I was informed that she was built 1957 by Burmeister & Wain.
Any more info or corrections would be welcome.

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Yep built in 06-1957 at Burmeister & Wain
Call/Flag Sign:OWLF
Tons:3496
DWT:5900
LOA x B x D: 411'3"x 54'2"x 22'1½"
Eng: Oil 2SA 6Cy. 620x1150 mm.B&W.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks very much, Ruud ...


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

*Jens Maersk*

Hi Raymond, Clive and Ruud;

Thanks for your comments on Jens Maersk. The only image I can find for the Tanker "ELI MAERSK" is a solitary one of her on The Ways from the Maritime Museum in Denmark. Bit Small at that.

According to Duncan Haws, Jens was lengthened, however, in checking all the photos I have for these four ships of that class it appears all four ships were lengthened early [1960] in their lives. 5900DWT to 8100DWT, Ooops, Mr. Haws does show the increase in tonnage for all four, but the increase in dimensions are not shown

1977 Transferred to Bridge Transport Corp. Liberia, name appears to have remained the same.

Jens was sold in 1979 to Peninsula Shipping Co. (Pte), Singapore, and renamed Cherry Laju. 1984 to Chittagong for scrapping.

Cheers,
Rory


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Rory 
for info on JENS MÆRSK (*))


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling :Re eli Maersk*

Ruud 
Your not holding out on a photograph of Eli are you.what about the rego numbers ete they haven't come to light yet,Their's can of VB in it if you can find out,
Clive


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

*Eli Mærsk, Emma Mærsk, Eleo Mærsk*

Hello Clive;

If I know what I’m doing [and that is always questionable] follow my instructions below if you would like to see an image of ELI, and better ones for her two sisters. The images are quite small, but you can see the vessels ok.

GoTo:
http://80.62.184.182/fotoweb/

You will see a search box to left half way down the page MARKED;
*Søg efter:*

*Enter ships name here*

Then hit this button directly below:
*Søg*

The names must contain the Danish Letters, OK!

The three sisters are:

ELI MÆRSK
EMMA MÆRSK
ELEO MÆRSK

Skibstekniske detaljer 1-10 Skibstekniske detaljer 11-20
Skibsnavn	ELI MÆRSK Ex-navn 
Hjemsted	København Solgt 1965
Call Letters OWVL Nyt navn CABO DE HORNOS
Rederi A.P. Møller Ophugget 1977
Værft Odense Stålskibsværft Forlist 
Byggeår 1957 Motor Burmeister & Wain
Yard No 140 IHK 12,500
Fremdrift Diesel BRT 18,354
Skibstype Tankskib TDW 29,400
Indkøbt NET 10,828



Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Rory


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

*On Subject of Maersk Tankers*

Hi All;

Since we are on the subject of Maersk Tankers I thought I’d ask about a couple of ships I am having some difficulty with many of the specs. There is some question as to where *Elenora* was built, but she too may have been built in the UK as with her sister.

Any help in sorting these two out will be most appreciated.
Cheers,
Rory


*MARIE MÆRSK-1948*
OYGF
Homeport: Fredericia
Furness Shipbuilding Co., Haverton Hill-on-Tees Yard # 415
B&W Diesel, 6M HP 13.5 Knots
GRT 10,659, TDW 16,676
Sold 1958
R/n SIGRID REUTER
R/n ST. ANDREW
R/n CROWN I
R/n EASTLAND TRADER
Scrapped 1968?

*Sister Ship Below*

HSM says English built.
D. Haws says Odense Stålskibsværft

*ELEONORA MÆRSK-1949*
Specs about the same?
Sold 1958
R/n JANINA
R/n SEAWAY STAR
R/n DEALMOUTH
R/n FRIEDA
R/n LISBOA


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Rory,
From the list of Furness built ships,
ELEONORA MAERSK Tanker; Built1949; 10365 t; Yard Nr 416

Her predecessor was the largest single screw ship in the world
at the time. I have covered her on my web pages.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

ELEONORA MÆRSK was built in 01-1949 at Furness S.B. Co.Ltd-Haverton Hill
GT:10429
DWT:16659
LOA x B x D:523'0" x 67'8" x 29'0½"
Eng:Oil 2 SA 6Cy. 740x1400mm Burmeister & Wain


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

*Eleonora MÆrsk-1949*

Thanks Ruud and Raymond;

I just love this site, and the fine membership. "_*When in Doubt; Ask at SN*_".

The new info on this vessel is great to have. I should mention that in my Post I said Mr. D, Haws, and should have said Mr. Norman L. Middlemiss regarding the builder for ELEONORA MÆRSK-1949.

Raymond, I did visit your excellent site, and saw the material for the Bremen built ELEONORA MÆRSK-1936. Very nicely done, and a wonderful site you have created.

Cheers,
Rory


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you Rory ... I have many more projects to add to the Site.
So many connections to explore .... 
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling: Re Eli Maersk*

Thanks guys for all your help. I looked on the site you suggested Rory, very interesting. As you say, the thumbnails shown don't produce a particularly good result but nonetheless I've got some idea of what Eli Maersk look like. Ruud hasn't come good with a photo yet so I am now offering two cans of VB or Fosters to whoever produces a good image.

I am surprised there are not many examples of Maersk vessels as they were quite a big company. Where are all the photographs?

Regards Clive


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Not the same but similar…. the VLCC *'Emilie Maersk' * 308,571 deadweight – built 10/99 at Hyundai Ulsan has, this morning, been sold to Maroil for USD114.0 million – quite impressive for a 1999 built VL


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Clive, As I said, I do have a number of WWII Maersk ship pictures;
copyright free; which I will be placing on my website, eventually.
There are a number of later ones. But they need sorting - some of them
are scans from scappy old photos; no point in using high def pixels.
But, I don't think I have the 1957 Eli .... I'll have a look for sisters.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

By the way, I have been "using" 80.62.184.182/fotoweb for a while now,
there are two decent pictures of the ELI's sisters there ...
EMMA MÆRSK 
http://80.62.184.182/fotoweb/Previe...5000&search=EMMA%20M%C6RSK&sorting=modifytime
ELEO MÆRSK 
http://80.62.184.182/fotoweb/Previe...5000&search=ELEO%20M%C6RSK&sorting=modifytime
Photographs are copyrighted.

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Once again Guys many thanks for help with information given on Eli I believe a image will be posted on to S/N soon.

Regards to All.
Clive


----------



## Peter B (Nov 12, 2006)

treeve said:


> I can't help wondering if she was built under another name?
> Owners Svendborg and managers A P Moller; I feel it is unusual
> for the ship to be named for the Managers. (....)


D/S Svendborg & D/S AF 1912 A/S are the two original "holding companies" behind the A.P. Møller - Mærsk group, so nothing unusal here.


----------



## Marstal (Jan 24, 2012)

*The old Eli Mærsk*

A picture of the first Eli Mærsk.
I was serving as apprentice on the second Eli in 1969


----------

